# Dually - RV registration restrictions.



## fast*st (Jun 30, 2009)

Long time lurker first post. Local Auxiliary (volunteer) for six years and reserve officer for three years before moving into Hi-tech and across the country. Thanks to all that serve and have served behind the badge. 

While in Cali, I helped a friend out and bought his dually diesel that became far in excess of his needs when a business fell through. Brought it back to MA and found out its a mandatory CON reg. Okay, so about $115 a year versus $30 something. Mostly its used on camping excursions 85%, firewood 10% and commuting 5%. It has a fiberglass top attached all the time except when either moving a larger camper trailer (5th wheel) or the flat deck trailer for wood. I went to get an inspection a few days ago only to find out that the $29 inspection fee now has a locally added fee for the full DOT inspection and I have to leave the truck for he day for the 2 hour inspection and an extra $100. (new as of october 1, 08)

I like the cargo capacity, hauling bikes or firewood, I like the 20 mpg in a full size truck, I also like the quad cab for taking friends along on trips. But now nearly $300 a year to the state for random expenses and fees, this must be killing actual business owners who need and require commercial vehicles. 

The inspector suggested that I look into getting a camper or RV registration so my question would be, what are the restrictions and requirements that go along with such? Its purpose is genuinely recreational and I suppose you could commute in a motor home. I recall the improperly registered for the pickup loaded with ladders and racks and paint and signs bearing passenger plates. Odd it doesn't go the other way, con plates and no commercial use. 

Just fishing for ideas, thanks for any and all replies. 

-J


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would call or visit the RMV.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fast*st said:


> I recall the improperly registered for the pickup loaded with ladders and racks and paint and signs bearing passenger plates. Odd it doesn't go the other way, con plates and no commercial use.


Regarding this narrow part of your post, there have been numerous threads and debates on this topic.

One of them: http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/73716-signs-non-commercial-vehicles.html


----------



## fast*st (Jun 30, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Regarding this narrow part of your post, there have been numerous threads and debates on this topic.
> 
> One of them: http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/73716-signs-non-commercial-vehicles.html


That's correct and I guess I'm peeking at the other side of the fence, commercial plates on an almost pure recreational vehicle. I know the state needs the money such as income tax so they don't have to lay off PD and FF workers... but they're doing it anyway. Just seems silly to amp up the fees so that's prompting a change.

As to calling the RMV, heh, now there's an adventure! Probably be way better off talking to the CDL cops from the SP.

-J


----------

